# 'Two dead, church torched' in Egypt sectarian clash



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

> CAIRO — Two men were killed during clashes in Egypt between Muslims and Christians, which also saw Muslims set fire to a church in the village of Sol, south of Cairo, a security official said on Saturday.
> 
> "Two people were killed, and the Shahedain church set on fire in clashes between two families," the official told the MENA news agency.
> 
> ...


SOURCE:AFP: 'Two dead, church torched' in Egypt sectarian clash



> (AINA) -- A mob of nearly four thousand Muslims has attacked Coptic homes this evening in the village of Soul, Atfif in Helwan Governorate, 30 kilometers from Cairo, and torched the Church of St. Mina and St. George. There are conflicting reports about the whereabouts of the Church pastor Father Yosha and three deacons who were at church; some say they died in the fire and some say they are being held captive by the Muslims inside the church.
> 
> Witnesses report the mob prevented the fire brigade from entering the village. The army, which has been stationed for the last two days in the village of Bromil, 7 kilometers from Soul, initially refused to go into Soul, according to the officer in charge. When the army finally sent three tanks to the village, Muslim elders sent them away, saying that everything was "in order now."
> 
> ...


SOURCE: Nearly 4000 Muslims Attack Christian Homes in Egypt, Torch Church


*Comments:*
Folks are really horny for violence these days....


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> The army, which has been maintaining security in Egypt since police disappeared during anti-regime protests last month, managed to put the fire out and restore calm to the area, the official said.


Not true......



> Witnesses report the mob prevented the fire brigade from entering the village. The army, which has been stationed for the last two days in the village of Bromil, 7 kilometers from Soul, initially refused to go into Soul, according to the officer in charge. When the army finally sent three tanks to the village, Muslim elders sent them away, saying that everything was "in order now."


Partially true........

Christian residents of the "village" are trying to escape now, some of them managed to get their wives and kids out, some weren't lucky enough.......

God bless the democracy


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Not true......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.....hope you and your family stay safe.....my thoughts and prayers are for you all at these terrible times.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hope you and your family are ok DG... I am sorry there is nothing constructive I can do to help, however I am posting these posts on my facebook page (removing peoples names) and a friend in America is reposting on her page and so on and so on.. the media has left here but we will get the message out somehow.

Maiden xx


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is what I find hilarious

1) no police
2) army appears to be useless
3) no state security 

Anytime any government official (be it police, etc.) shows any type of violence, they are immediately on youtube and you get the so called "civilians" yelling for democracy. Honestly, the faces I see on TV are the sort of faces I do not hire because they look like trouble. 

I feel the government is only able to protect Cairo and slowly but steadily losing control of the other governates.

Anyhow, I do hope someone goes into Helwan and help the Christians. In the past, a quick phone call to state security would have taken care of things....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Shame on these people... they have soon forgotten the Christians that stood in front of the water tanks so that Muslims could pray in peace.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Shame on these people... they have soon forgotten the Christians that stood in front of the water tanks so that Muslims could pray in peace.


These are not the same people (both Muslim and Christian) that you saw together in the protests. The greatest enemy of democracy in Egypt is ignorance, in every sense of the word.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> Here is what I find hilarious
> 
> 1) no police
> 2) army appears to be useless
> ...


What I find hilarious is how people can be driven like sheep! All they need is just one stupid idiot spreading a rumor and then it all starts! And trust me the “Christian guy Muslim girl” thing is getting really old now, you could be in a bus or walking and few idiots gather around and start telling you that it’s you who got some cheap sl*t pregnant! They don’t need to prove nothing, people just don’t bother looking into things! And if it ended up to be a Christian’s word against a Muslim’s?! Guess which one gonna be the “liar” 

And trust me “state security” NEVER did anything to help before, all they’d do is to know where the problem is, find the Christian family that pissed the Muslims off for whatever “reason”, tell them they gotta move somewhere else or else they can’t guarantee their personal safety, take them out with only the cloths they had on, and then Muslims feel “victory” and then the rest of the Christian families start leaving one by one........


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hope you and your family are ok DG... I am sorry there is nothing constructive I can do to help, however I am posting these posts on my facebook page (removing peoples names) and a friend in America is reposting on her page and so on and so on.. the media has left here but we will get the message out somehow.
> 
> Maiden xx



Nothing “significant” where I “live” since Jan 25th, except for a couple of "incidents" that lead a Christian family to leave their house with everything in it and leave the whole city, they're in Cairo now as far as I know; and of course the “kuffar” BS by some "people", but of course no one ever bothers to tell them that it’s not right to call anyone a “******” 

And of course the usual attacks on anyone with cash or wearing gold stuff, but those are happening for pure criminal motives (Well, you never know, I’m hoping anyway! Or else it would be a real trouble LOL!).

No one needs to be “sorry” about anything! No one (Including myself!) can do anything “constructive” about it! And I don't mean to be rude, but it doesn't really matter if people in "America" or else where know what's happening, after all it's politicians who can do something about it, they never did, and it is really obvious that they'll never do 

All anyone can do now is to be careful and “hope” for the best :ranger:

I do appreciate the sentiments though, thank you everyone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am just posting on facebook as what is happening here seems to be no longer news... it's as if Egypt has been forgotten and everyone in other countries think all is well


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

the media has moved to the next trouble spot and Egypt's getting no attention now.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with you MS - it seems that the world thinks Egypt is back to norma. I get the feeling the media has already assumed everyone has become richer with their new found freedom and "democracy."


----------

